# Leuc problem



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I just don't know, I can't care for leucs I guess. My fine spot froglet is dying in front of me. I feed it I mist it, but it looks like both hands are broke, I don't know, what can I do? It was fine earlier when I fed it and I look at it now and it's not normal, I dust every meal mist everyday, etc. if you can please help


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Mike

Are you supplementing his flies? Can you post a current pic of his tank? What is he doing to make you think he is dying?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Are you supplementing his flies? Can you post a current pic of his tank? What is he doing to make you think he is dying?


Can possibly get a tank pic, in a minute. Yes I'm dusting/supplementing his flies. I open the lid the other baby's hide he sat there front legs under him face first on ground. Touch his but with a leaf he slowly got up and hopped once sat there. S I put him in a little container alone, with a drip or two of water and some flies, but I don't think it will be good in the morning. I'm not supuersqiciuos, but this happening on Friday the 13 freakin weird. need more plants I know, but he was just put in here and the grow out was disassembled. Once again(what I'm known for) upside down pics.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm what are the temps like in there? I think they need a little more cover.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Hmm what are the temps like in there? I think they need a little more cover.


Thre are several brooms in there and thee are 3 coco huts, 73.4 exactly. I thought leucs were a good beginner frog?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are! Just thinking it could use some leaf litter. However, I don't think lack of leaves is what is causing a problem for your froglet. Is he still sitting like that? What are you supplementing with?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mike, sometimes froglets just don't make it. It's not always because we are doing something wrong.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats the substrate?

How often do you feed?

What supplements are you using?

How often do you supplement?

How often do you mist?

What kind of water are you using?

Post some more pics of the setup. Right side up plz.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> They are! Just thinking it could use some leaf litter. However, I don't think lack of leaves is what is causing a problem for your froglet. Is he still sitting like that? What are you supplementing with?


 Ok,Will put some in.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Whats the substrate?
> 
> How often do you feed?
> 
> ...


Eco earth, with reptile bark(cleaning it out) rep cal
Everyday
Aged aged tap, distilled
Don't know how to do not upside down, usually kris does that part haha.
Give me a sec.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Crappy pics...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, supplements; They need calcium and vitamins. It sounds like your supplement is one or the other. Is it Herptivite or Calcium with D/3? They need both. Which ever one you have, go out and get the other one asap.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry upside down.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry I do usually turn the pictures around. I'm too sleepy tonight. Going to bed! Maybe in the morning


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Ok, supplements; They need calcium and vitamins. It sounds like your supplement is one or the other. Is it Herptivite or Calcium with D/3? They need both. Which ever one you have, go out and get the other one asap.


D3 it's weird you say that, because joshs frogs said ily one or the other because one would go bad if I used both


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Are your pictures upside down before you upload them? If so right click the photo and rotate from your picture viewer on your computer.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Sorry I do usually turn the pictures around. I'm too sleepy tonight. Going to bed! Maybe in the morning


It doesn't matter, Night! I should go too but...


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Harpo said:


> Are your pictures upside down before you upload them? If so right click the photo and rotate from your picture viewer on your computer.


No there not weird...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> D3 it's weird you say that, because joshs frogs said ily one or the other because one would go bad if I used both


No they need both. Definitely. They are only good for 6 months after they are opened. Then they need to be discarded and replaced. Which one do you have? Look, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some Repashy Calcium Plus to get you through until you can get more supplements. The Repashy Calcium Plus is an all-in-one supplement with calcium and vitamins. Maybe consider getting that in the very near future. You can get it from Joshs or NEHerp or several other sponsors.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

mfsidore said:


> No there not weird...


Weird.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> No they need both. Definitely. They are only good for 6 months after they are opened. Then they need to be discarded and replaced. Which one do you have? Look, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some Repashy Calcium Plus to get you through until you can get more supplements. The Repashy Calcium Plus is an all-in-one supplement with calcium and vitamins. Maybe consider getting that in the very near future. You can get it from Joshs or NEHerp or several other sponsors.


Ok, sure thanks kris, you don't have to though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't mind and it might be what is causing your frog to have problems. They need the full range of supplements to thrive.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> No they need both. Definitely. They are only good for 6 months after they are opened. Then they need to be discarded and replaced. Which one do you have? Look, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some Repashy Calcium Plus to get you through until you can get more supplements. The Repashy Calcium Plus is an all-in-one supplement with calcium and vitamins. Maybe consider getting that in the very near future. You can get it from Joshs or NEHerp or several other sponsors.


Does this mean, I would only have to buy the plus? The one I use is pink.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

i agree with kris. two big issues pointed out are the supplements and the substrate.

Soil irritates frogs' skin. Leaf litter serves as an important buffer to the soil, and adds a place for frogs to hide and be happy.

Not having the correct supplements can cause severe health problems (and eventually death). Repashy Cal+ is the complete multivitamin/calcium supplement most used and recommended by dart frog hobbyists (on this forum at least)


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

For reference, this is the supplement we are talking about:

Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: Calcium Plus :: Calcium Plus 4 oz BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

Several of the sponsors have it:
Repashy Calcium Plus
Repashy Calcium Plus (4 oz) | Josh's Frogs
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vitamins & Supplements


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Everyone that says not to use Eco earth, gets scolded by a mod or someone else saying that they've used for years and it fine


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Any substrate that is in constant contact with frog skin acts as an irritant and causes stress to frogs. Be it eco earth, peat, or whatever.

Post a pic of the frog if you can also


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike after reading this thread and others you have posted about thin frogs, frogs passing away, running out of ffys etc. I recommend you take a step back, stop buying frogs and do more homework, at least for the frogs sake. Like Scott posted in yet another of your sick or thin frog threads find a mentor.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Bcs TX said:


> Mike after reading this thread and others you have posted about thin frogs, frogs passing away, running out of ffys etc. I recommend you take a step back, stop buying frogs and do more homework, at least for the frogs sake. Like Scott posted in yet another of your sick or thin frog threads find a mentor.


Yes I understand but the fruitfly problem was because our air conditioners kicked on and the house temperature dropped. 1 frog died from impaction and 2 escaped because of my brothers friends thinking that they needed 6 inch deep water through the tank, and them needing air so taking the tops off. They're not allowed over any more. I don't mean to argue or anything like that, but I never jumped into dart frogs (no one said I did I know) I did research for 4 years before I got my darts, and I still do research everyday, but if people think I should step back I guess I will, the problem with a mentor is that my mom doesn't want random people in the house. Otherwise I already have one.
elisborg


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> the problem with a mentor is that my mom doesn't want random people in the house. Otherwise I already have one. elisborg


Mike, I think your mom is right to not want random people coming to her house. Strangers from the Internet, no less! You do have to be careful. 

I'm very glad to hear that elisborg has been helping you. She seems like a nice person, from her posts here. Has your mom met her? Could she come by the house to look at your frogs and tanks? Maybe sometime when your mom is there, so she could also explain proper frog husbandry to your mom. Actually, I think the whole family should be there to hear it. Ideally, everyone in the household should learn how to take care of the frogs, to be on the safe side.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

How about, instead of the mentor going to you, you and your Mom go to them? I did that, and trust me, he was extremely helpful. If you go over the the mentors house, he can just show you his husbandry practices, instead of explaining them to you.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll have to pm her


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

How does the air conditioning kicking on kill your fruit flies?? My fruit flies get as low as 70 degrees and are fine.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

bsr8129 said:


> How does the air conditioning kicking on kill your fruit flies?? My fruit flies get as low as 70 degrees and are fine.


My house got down to 53 degrees. Colder where my frog food is kept. There's an air conditioner in every room too, except for mine


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Are you trying to handle the frogs? It could be a supplement problem however that is something that usually takes time to show and i dont think you have had the frogs long enough for that, sounds like stress to me. If your trying to hold and play with them that is not good. They need to be left alone and have plenty of places to hide and feel safe. And from the looks of their tank there is not any place to hide. Add more huts and leaf litter for them to hide under. Stress can and will kill your frogs. I would not get anymore frogs until you figure out what the problem is. More info is needed before just chalking it up to a supplement problem and the excuse "not every frog makes it".


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I NEVER EVER NEVER would even think of touching my my frogs let alone hold them, I've done my research, I'm not that new to the hobby


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogs are cool said:


> Are you trying to handle the frogs? It could be a supplement problem however that is something that usually takes time to show and i dont think you have had the frogs long enough for that, sounds like stress to me. If your trying to hold and play with them that is not good. They need to be left alone and have plenty of places to hide and feel safe. And from the looks of their tank there is not any place to hide. Add more huts and leaf litter for them to hide under. Stress can and will kill your frogs. I would not get anymore frogs until you figure out what the problem is. More info is needed before just chalking it up to a supplement problem and the excuse "not every frog makes it".


Also there is tons of leaf litter, I just never put the right angled pic up, there are broms, 3 coco huts, leaf litter, holes in wood big enough to hide in, etc.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

I dont know what your experience is or the amount of research you have put in. I know you said in the vendor feedback that the frogs arrived in good health and now they are almost dead so it sounds like its something your doing or not doing that is causing the problem. Im just trying to find out and give advice before more frogs end up dead. I lost my first 4 frogs when i started that were housed together and in the last twelve years it has only increased by one and that was nothing i could have prevented. So i guess im not new to the hobby either. I would like to know more about why you think his feet look broken, is it the way he moves, do they look deformed? I just want to know more info to improve my knowledge if i ever hear of this again.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frog dude said:


> How about, instead of the mentor going to you, you and your Mom go to them? I did that, and trust me, he was extremely helpful. If you go over the the mentors house, he can just show you his husbandry practices, instead of explaining them to you.


I agree with this statement. You probably have some locals in the area that would be glad to help you out and let you check out their frog room and see how things are done


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogs are cool said:


> I dont know what your experience is or the amount of research you have put in. I know you said in the vendor feedback that the frogs arrived in good health and now they are almost dead so it sounds like its something your doing or not doing that is causing the problem. Im just trying to find out and give advice before more frogs end up dead. I lost my first 4 frogs when i started that were housed together and in the last twelve years it has only increased by one and that was nothing i could have prevented. So i guess im not new to the hobby either. I would like to know more about why you think his feet look broken, is it the way he moves, do they look deformed? I just want to know more info to improve my knowledge if i ever hear of this again.


No, 1 frog looks bad. He was ify on arrival but was fine within 2 days. I think his feet are broken because he just bends them weird, my cams not good enough for a pic, I tried. He moves weird also. By weird I mean his hop is sliding forward 1/2 an inch and then gathering himself... Is a long seizure a possibility? I didn't mean to Offend you if I did


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> I agree with this statement. You probably have some locals in the area that would be glad to help you out and let you check out their frog room and see how things are done


I will be making an attempt to go next weekend.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogs are cool said:


> I dont know what your experience is or the amount of research you have put in. I know you said in the vendor feedback that the frogs arrived in good health and now they are almost dead so it sounds like its something your doing or not doing that is causing the problem. Im just trying to find out and give advice before more frogs end up dead. I lost my first 4 frogs when i started that were housed together and in the last twelve years it has only increased by one and that was nothing i could have prevented. So i guess im not new to the hobby either. I would like to know more about why you think his feet look broken, is it the way he moves, do they look deformed? I just want to know more info to improve my knowledge if i ever hear of this again.


Weird I've only lost 4 also


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mike, I agree that, since these frogs are new to you (got them from Buddy I think?), they probably aren't suffering from vitamin deficiency. I'm still going to send you some Repashy Calcium Plus to hold you over until you can get some of your own. They need a full range of supplements.

As for the feet. Is there any way to get a picture of that frog and his feet? In my experience, frog feet are pretty bendy. Maybe he's just been sitting weird. I know you have that weird camera that posts everything upside down. Does your brother or parents have a better camera so we can see exactly what's going on with your frog?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Mike, I agree that, since these frogs are new to you (got them from Buddy I think?), they probably aren't suffering from vitamin deficiency. I'm still going to send you some Repashy Calcium Plus to hold you over until you can get some of your own. They need a full range of supplements.
> 
> As for the feet. Is there any way to get a picture of that frog and his feet? In my experience, frog feet are pretty bendy. Maybe he's just been sitting weird. I know you have that weird camera that posts everything upside down. Does your brother or parents have a better camera so we can see exactly what's going on with your frog?


Buddy's is a very very good vendor, I defiantly did this myself(I know nothing bad was said) sadly no they don't have a better cam


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Mike, In my experience, frog feet are pretty bendy.


The were easily corrected the stem of a leaf, but the he puts them right back. I've seen my frogs not move and sit there and then com black later to find them gone and the water dish lays a GIANT poo. Could this be a possibility?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> The were easily corrected the stem of a leaf, but the he puts them right back. I've seen my frogs not move and sit there and then com black later to find them gone and the water dish lays a GIANT poo. Could this be a possibility?


LMAO yes they do take on some freakish postures when pooing. Then you are so relieved when you find the poop.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought my big azure broke its back until I saw something hanging out of it but


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

STUPID AUTO CORRECT!!!!!!!! I meant butt!


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

mfsidore said:


> No, 1 frog looks bad. He was ify on arrival but was fine within 2 days. I think his feet are broken because he just bends them weird, my cams not good enough for a pic, I tried. He moves weird also. By weird I mean his hop is sliding forward 1/2 an inch and then gathering himself... Is a long seizure a possibility? I didn't mean to Offend you if I did


Wasnt offended just wanted to make a point that you have been in the hobby only a little while and your having problems with your frogs. I have been in for a while and i am learning things still from those that have been in longer than i as well as new people. Just trying to problem solve from what little i do know and help you get to a point where you can enjoy your frogs without any problems...well there will always be problems arise but its the ability to correct them before they become an emergency. And this comes with research and asking questions. I would recommend researching in the beginner threads again. Also check out the top 10 beginner mistakes thread. Maybe you will find something your doing wrong and be able to correct it. I would also agree with what others have said about going over to someones house in your area with your family and get an idea of what they are doing that is working for them.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Tis thread is no longer needed. Mod please close. I will be going to meet a mentor next weekend.


----------

